# Mickey young Male Golden Mix at Montcalm Shelter in Stanton, MI



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mickey*

I just emld. GRROM about Mickey.
Golden Ret. Rescue of MICHIGAN


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rcvd. this reply from Great Lakes in MI*

Rcvd. this reply from Great Lakes Gold. Ret. Rescue in Michigan:

A couple of ideas for the future:

*Our Intake chairman is Allie. 
Email: [email protected] 
Hotline: 616+336-1707* 
The above addresses can be used instead of sending them to me. It will be quicker for you to get in touch with us. 

If you would find out as much about the Goldens as you can when you contact us, it would be great.

*About Mickey: we ordinarily do not take mixes, but Allie will call the shelter and find out more about him. 

Sincerely, 
Moreen
GLGRR
[email protected] *


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Hopeful news! Thanks Karen.

--

Rachel


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Karen - did you try As Good As Gold in Chicago? Sometimes they will help out, and I know they take mixes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogeys Mom*

Bogey's mom:

Will you email As Good As Gold. about Mickey-what a doll.
I am worried if the two Gold. Ret. Rescues in MI don't take Mickey he will be gassed or sold to research.
Montcalm County Animal Shelter 
Stanton, MI 
(989) 831-7355 
Here is Mickey's Link: 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12892918


I don't think Cooper the Senior GR on this forum stands a chance.
Copper is at Livingston in MI
http://co.livingston.mi.us/animalcontrol/adoptableDogViewer.asp


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Sure, but Mickey's link isn't working.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay - I was able to find Mickey. I emailed some people in Chicago. Let's hope it helps.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom

Thanks SO MUCH for emlg. for Mickey=sorry his link didn't work

Here is Mickey's Link at Montcalm Shelter in Michigan!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12892918


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

mickey will not go to research, rescues have to wait until the 30th, people in and near montcalm are working on him, if all else fails i live 2 hours from shelter and have someone to pull him. he will be ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie, sadie and hannah's mom*

Sophie, sadie and hannah's mom

thank you-god bless!!

I've beem emlg. w/Karen Angell and she said a GR rescue in Grand Rapids is watching out for him-supposedly someone wanted to adopt him, but if they don't come or (this could be in the past) many are watching out for Mickey.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent news!! Please keep us updated if you can.

--
Rachel


----------



## critterdad (Jan 28, 2009)

sophie said:


> mickey will not go to research, rescues have to wait until the 30th, people in and near montcalm are working on him, if all else fails i live 2 hours from shelter and have someone to pull him. he will be ok.


Bless you for looking out for him!!!!

By any chance do you know ANYONE who can help Copper, the beautiful 8 yo GR in MI shelter who is running out of time? (See other thread on this forum about him, as well as pictures)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Critterdad and Redwoofs*

Critterdad and Redwoofs:

I sure wish I knew a rescue that would take Copper but because they're saying no dogs or cats even though he is doing fine w/shelter dogs, it makes it very difficult.

The only rescue I can think of that MIGHT TAKE Copper is Lucky Pup Rescue in Kennebunkport, Me.

I will try and contact them today.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Any update on Mickey?

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

I've been assured by both of the Michigan GR Rescues that Mickey will be safe.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent! His listing has been removed from Petfinder.

--
Rachel


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Confirmed adopted


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's reply from Great Lakes Gold. Ret. Rescue*

Here's reply from Great Lakes Gold. Ret. Rescue

Yes, we can take Sunny if he is not adopted. 
*Mickey was adopted. * I'll keep tabs on Sunny.

Thanks!

Allie
Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue


----------

